# Hi:I am Hai Yan zhuang from china. It is very nice to have so many friends here!



## Hai Yan Zhuang (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi:I am Hai Yan zhuang from china. It is very nice to have so many friends here! 

http://www.cube-china.com.cn/ It is my web page!

May be everybody here are confused with my 3*3 speed grade, why there are so many DNF. Because I use Blind method take part in the speed competition. I am very nervous during the competition. I can not stop my hand trembling. I have to give me more chance to make me do not so nervous. So I use Blind method take part in the speed competition. Everybody in china like me use this method. They give applause for me. They do not care if I waste time.

My best record is 28S, Sub42 of 30 times tests with 60% success. Last week, when I test 12 times, only one DNF. The average time is 47S--,.Moreover ,It took me 1S to take off my glasses. I think I have broken the non official record. During that afternoon, I test 80times total, only 9 times 50S+,and no grade slow than 60s,the others are all 30S+ or 40S+. 60% success.

I have never exerted my real level during the competition, because of nervous and the ideal of breaking the world record. During the training I have broken the word record at least 3000-4000 times. It is my dream to break the world record.

Bellow is my video during my training! I wish I can have many friends here!!!

http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNTc3NjA2MTY=.html

http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNDYwODg4MTY=.html

http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNTYzNjA1NjA=.html

http://you.video.sina.com.cn/b/16553330-1029467034.html

http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/2A41s2J2OYE/

http://you.video.sina.com.cn/b/17940585-1029467034.html


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 16, 2009)

Amazing solves! I can only get around 3min with bad accuracy.
You will break the WR.  
What method do you use? BH commutators?
I'm more interested in your memorization method. There are many nice memorization techniques for Chinese.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Jan 16, 2009)

with thosen times, you'll make friends very quickly here 
welcome!

what is you method ( memo and execution)?

also is that girl called Yu Dong on your website?


----------



## Dene (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi there!
The Unofficial World Records can be found here. Under "Rubik's Cube: Blindfolded" you can see the fastest time is by the current World Record holder, Ville Seppanen. The time is 27.39s.
Good luck!


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 16, 2009)

Hello!
It is great to see such a great cuber posting in this forum. Some of us have known about you for quite a while, but only remotely.

As others have already asked, I am also quite interested in hearing what you've done to work on such speed and consistency. 
I hope you post on this forum more often in the future!

(And also, I wish you good luck in competition. Ville, on this forum, is quite a threat, but you seem so dedicated, you should certainly get the WR some day. )


----------



## Hai Yan Zhuang (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for everybady. My name is Hai yan Zhuang. In china ,they call me waxili,the sharp-shooter of Russia during the second world war.

I use freestyle to solve the cube.

It tooks me about 2.5 hours to exerxise everyday. I am a software engenier.Actrually memory is my weekness.It is very difficult for chinese
to remember the English letter. I will try my best to increase my memory ability and English level.

I really wish I can take part in the competition in Europe and American. I wish I can see all the greatest cube solver in the world.


----------



## brunson (Jan 16, 2009)

Hai Yan Zhuang, welcome, you are very amazing.

My only suggestion to help the nervousness in competition is to compete more. It will become less and less intimidating and you will be able to demonstrate your potential to everyone. Good luck to you.


----------



## Hai Yan Zhuang (Jan 16, 2009)

Thank you very much!!


----------



## happa95 (Jan 16, 2009)

*LukeMayn* said:


> with thosen times, you'll make friends very quickly here
> welcome!
> 
> what is you method ( memo and execution)?
> ...



I'd like to know this too. (The part about your method)


----------



## Hai Yan Zhuang (Jan 16, 2009)

Same with you.Freestyle!!!!!!!!


----------



## Freddy88 (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi Waxili, 

your solves are incredible! I'm sure you'll get the WR!
The actual WR is 48 seconds...not a problem if you average sub 40... 

You say to have difficulties in the memorization...actually I think you are extreamly fast...10-15 seconds memo is a big challenge. 

Could I ask you what method are you using exactly for memorization?

Best Regards, 

Federico


----------



## Freddy88 (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi Waxili, 

your solves are incredible! I'm sure you'll get the WR!
The actual WR is 48 seconds...not a problem if you average sub 40... 

You say to have difficulties in the memorization...actually I think you are extreamly fast...10-15 seconds memo is a big challenge. 

Could I ask you what method are you using exactly for memorization?

Best Regards, 

Federico


----------



## Hai Yan Zhuang (Jan 16, 2009)

I use chinese native language to memory. So I think it is very difficult to share with us! A better way of memory is to read the code repeattly. Not realy remember it ,just repeat the code in mouth.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jan 16, 2009)

瓦希里， 你北京比赛来吗？ 我现在也开始练盲拧。


----------



## Hai Yan Zhuang (Jan 16, 2009)

Yes,It is me.Who are you ?


----------



## Stefan (Jan 16, 2009)

Hai Yan Zhuang said:


> Actrually memory is my weekness.It is very difficult for chinese to remember the English letter.





Hai Yan Zhuang said:


> I use chinese native language to memory.


Now I'm confused. Do you use English or Chinese?

And welcome!


----------



## Hai Yan Zhuang (Jan 16, 2009)

Actually English is easier for people who are using English as native language. I have to transform the letter I have seen to Chinese phonetic symbol and then transform it to Chinese word. It took me many time to master this.I mean if my English is good enough,I will use English for memory with no doubt.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 16, 2009)

But why do you want to use English? Does it have an advantage?


----------



## Hai Yan Zhuang (Jan 16, 2009)

yes!!It have an advantage.Because the code I use for every edge or corner is English letter! For people who use English as native language,I think it is more easy to rember the letter according to it's pronounce.But for chinese it is very difficult.Actually, I have learned the memory method of Chris before ,I wish I can remember the word he give us, but it is very difficult for me! I have heared of you long before.
I think it is my honored to talk with you!


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jan 16, 2009)

Hai Yan Zhuang said:


> Yes,It is me.Who are you ?



Timothy Sun.



StefanPochmann said:


> But why do you want to use English? Does it have an advantage?



Chinese doesn't have its own letter system and in fact uses the "English" letters. Letters were probably chosen over characters as it already has a predefined order.


----------



## Hai Yan Zhuang (Jan 16, 2009)

OH!!haha.Glad to meet you!!!我去北京比赛！！！！你也要来！


----------



## cookingfat (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi there, I have watched many of your videos and you are extremely fast and most of all very consistent. 

You must commit a lot of your time to blindfolded cubing and it's obvious you practice a lot. I hope that one day you will overcome your nerves and get the WR, you deserve it. 

Maybe Ville might beat you to it though, so watch out !


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jan 16, 2009)

cookingfat said:


> Hi there, I have watched many of your videos and you are extremely fast and most of all very consistent.
> 
> You must commit a lot of your time to blindfolded cubing and it's obvious you practice a lot. I hope that one day you will overcome your nerves and get the WR, you deserve it.
> 
> Maybe Ville might beat you to it though, so watch out !



Maybe he will, because Ville already HAS the world record.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 16, 2009)

Hai Yan Zhuang said:


> Because the code I use for every edge or corner is English letter!





Swordsman Kirby said:


> Chinese doesn't have its own letter system and in fact uses the "English" letters. Letters were probably chosen over characters as it already has a predefined order.


Ah, ok. But doesn't Chinese have anything equivalent to be used instead? What about those "characters"? I don't see why order matters. As a carrying wheel maybe, to learn the method at first, but in the end you just want to look at a piece and see the code/image/whatever, right?


----------



## cookingfat (Jan 16, 2009)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> cookingfat said:
> 
> 
> > Hi there, I have watched many of your videos and you are extremely fast and most of all very consistent.
> ...




oh yeah, I forgot he beat Rowe a few weeks back didn't he?

ok then, reword - 'maybe he will get a new record before Ville beats his own'

and about chinese memo, I'm sure blah and fanwuq use some sort of 'chinese syllable' memo system


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jan 16, 2009)

cookingfat said:


> oh yeah, I forgot he beat Rowe a few weeks back didn't he?



Ville also held the world record before Rowe.



StefanPochmann said:


> Hai Yan Zhuang said:
> 
> 
> > Because the code I use for every edge or corner is English letter!
> ...



To be honest, I was wondering why Haiyan was using letters as well.


----------



## blah (Jan 16, 2009)

cookingfat said:


> and about chinese memo, I'm sure blah and fanwuq use some sort of 'chinese syllable' memo system



Never did. Just came up with the idea. Kinda regret it now though


----------



## Stefan (Jan 16, 2009)

Oh and ...


Hai Yan Zhuang said:


> I have heared of you long before. I think it is my honored to talk with you!


You're too humble. It's a pleasure having you here, no doubt an enrichment for our community.


----------



## mazei (Jan 16, 2009)

Blah maybe Chinese but in Singapore, I think English is much more dominant.


----------



## blah (Jan 16, 2009)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> To be honest, I was wondering why Haiyan was using letters as well.



Well there really isn't anywhere to start from if you wanna use Chinese characters. You pretty much just assign 24 random words to 24 stickers, and you don't really know where or what to start from, and you feel insecure after assigning the characters, because they're just, well, random. That's just what I felt when I tried 

I tried something that worked pretty well sometime ago but I gave up, can't remember why though: There are a number of things in Chinese that come in fours and twelves. For sticker naming I've tried these, just to name a few:
一二三四五六七八九十零 (there are only 11 because the buffer was nameless)
百千万亿
上下左右
东南西北
春夏秋冬
子丑寅卯辰巳午未申酉戌亥
鼠牛虎兔龙蛇马羊猴鸡狗猪
And there are probably much more stuff like these that are in a way, similar to the English alphabet in that they're ordered.

Mixing and matching around a bit will probably give you something you might like. For example, similar to the English PA system, you can come up with a "Number Zodiac (or horoscope or whatever you wanna call it)" system, and you'll end up with a list of "5 horses 2 tigers 3 dragons" or something like that. Just an example.

Edit: PS: Wrong thread?


----------



## Hai Yan Zhuang (Jan 16, 2009)

是的,我在编码系统中用了东西南北中前后左右!!!!!!!!鸡,鹅,虎,豹,虫,蛇,凤,龙,反,正,猫,鼠................


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Jan 16, 2009)

Hey there!  Nice to see you on this forum.

I see you are pretty fast.  Good luck getting the WR.

How good are you at 4x4BLD, 5x5BLD and MultiBLD?


----------



## Hai Yan Zhuang (Jan 16, 2009)

I need develop software 8 hours everyday!I am very tired, So I have no time to lean so many method,4x4BLD or 5x5BLD .But I have some good idea about 
4x4BLD alearday.When the first time I touch the cube I was 35 years old. Now I am 36 years old.I realy have no much time to pratice cube.I really wish I am young enough and need not earn money and have more time to play cube.
Nice to see you too!


----------



## blah (Jan 16, 2009)

Hai Yan Zhuang said:


> I need develop software 8 hours everyday!I am very tired, So I have no time to lean so many method,4x4BLD or 5x5BLD .But I have some good idea about
> 4x4BLD alearday.*When the first time I touch the cube I was 35 years old. Now I am 36 years old.I realy have no much time to pratice cube.I really wish I am young enough and need not earn money and have more time to play cube.*
> Nice to see you too!



Haiyan, meet Mike; Mike, meet Haiyan


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 16, 2009)

blah said:


> Hai Yan Zhuang said:
> 
> 
> > I need develop software 8 hours everyday!I am very tired, So I have no time to lean so many method,4x4BLD or 5x5BLD .But I have some good idea about
> ...



He's just a kid - 10 years younger than me!  But yeah, it seems we have a lot in common.

I am very impressed with your times, Hai Yan (should we call you that, or Waxili, or something else?). And it must be fun to be doing BLD on all your regular 3x3x3 solves in competition - I've often dreamed of doing that.

Perhaps I should have done as you've done and concentrated on 3x3x3 BLD. Instead I focused on big cubes BLD, so I haven't had enough time left over to get very good at 3x3x3 BLD. So I know how it feels.

Anyway, awesome results - it's amazing watching your videos.


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 16, 2009)

Please tell more about your memory system!
I used to use chinese numbers to memorize the cube and I think I might go back to that for corners.(with visual orientation, something like Ville's method)
I use Letter for Edges that can become English or Chinese words.


----------



## MistArts (Jan 16, 2009)

Hai Yan Zhuang said:


> I use chinese native language to memory. So I think it is very difficult to share with us! A better way of memory is to read the code repeattly. Not realy remember it ,just repeat the code in mouth.



你可以把中文说出来你的记忆方法吗？


----------



## cubeman34 (Jan 16, 2009)

im sorry but http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7644


----------



## blah (Jan 19, 2009)

@fanwuq and MistArts: I PMed him a couple of days ago, and I got this:

Re: 盲拧编码系统
我用东西南北中等等记忆在原位置但色相不正确的棱，其他编码都是把字母转换成汉语！比如AB记忆成案板，P C记忆成泡菜，DC稻草．等等！！！！！

I don't know about you guys, but personally I think this is too many layers of thinking 

P/S: MistArts, you're not a native Chinese speaker are you?


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 19, 2009)

blah said:


> @fanwuq and MistArts: I PMed him a couple of days ago, and I got this:
> 
> Re: 盲拧编码系统
> 我用东西南北中等等记忆在原位置但色相不正确的棱，其他编码都是把字母转换成汉语！比如AB记忆成案板，P C记忆成泡菜，DC稻草．等等！！！！！
> ...



So it's basically 2 piece at a time images? Hmmm... that's good! I think making such a list is probably easier in Chinese. You can probably make a list that fully of names of foods and the journey will be a 10 course Meal, LOL.


----------



## MistArts (Jan 19, 2009)

blah said:


> @fanwuq and MistArts: I PMed him a couple of days ago, and I got this:
> 
> Re: 盲拧编码系统
> 我用东西南北中等等记忆在原位置但色相不正确的棱，其他编码都是把字母转换成汉语！比如AB记忆成案板，P C记忆成泡菜，DC稻草．等等！！！！！
> ...



I'm native Cantonese speaker (although I use the TaiShan dialect at home). Chinese is my second language and English is my third. Anyway, I like the idea.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jan 19, 2009)

So you use BLD method for speedsolve? that it very interesting! Welcome to the forum Mr. Waxili!


----------



## blah (Jan 19, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> So you use BLD method for speedsolve? that it very interesting! Welcome to the forum Mr. Waxili!



Umm, no. He just practices BLD during the speed event.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jan 19, 2009)

blah said:


> EmersonHerrmann said:
> 
> 
> > So you use BLD method for speedsolve? that it very interesting! Welcome to the forum Mr. Waxili!
> ...



Ah I see, my mistake


----------



## oyyq99999 (Jan 26, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > Hai Yan Zhuang said:
> ...



So you get almost the same on 3x3x3 BLD and half time of me on 4x4x4 BLD and 5x5x5 BLD


----------



## oyyq99999 (Jan 26, 2009)

But, anyway, as Chris Krueger told me, the method Haiyan uses is BH commutators.
He memorized hundreds of algorithms!


----------

